# tapes for anxiety?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2001)

wondering if Mike puts out any tapes specific to just anxiety? I have the ibs tapes already. couldn't find anything like this on Mike's website-thx.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, he does have some specialized tapes for this at www.healthyaudio.com so you know.How have you fared with the IBS program?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Thanks Eric, I'll check it out. I didn't go all the way thru with the ibs program b/c I felt like in my case it was making things worse. Sounds weird, but it was the aspect of trying to control your digestion-speed things up and slowing things down. I felt like the tapes made me concentrate more of my gut which wasn't helpful to me personally just b/c I can get wrapped up in the sensations. I may try again though. I did find the tapes generally relaxing though, but sometimes got kind of scared for some reason. Don't know why. I think anxiety tapes would work better for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, I will have Mike help you out here. I think its important to get through the sessions. No need to be scare they cannot hurt you and sometimes we have something called a shadow fear which Mike will explain better, but its more overcoming this thats important, as this is the subconcious trying to keep change from happening.Let me know where you stopped in your listening and we will get you through it.So you know a few have had a problem half way through and once you conciously know the reason for it gets easier and you will be sailing through it.Its a mind army thing did you read those posts.We will help no problem.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2001)

Thanks Eric-so sweet! I think I got to the 2nd side of the first tape. But that was months ago. For some reason I felt really worried I would get more and more tuned into my gut. This was my conscious worry, but during the tapes even though I'd feel relaxed and many many times fall asleep, afterwards i'd feel anxious or even have nightmares. Perhaps its a control issue. I don't know. I've been very very anxious lately and haven't considered retrying the tapes. But perhaps I will try again. I just wonder if the tapes help with those who have spasms and are overly sensitive/can feel things move thru. I also have bladder frequency issues and wondered if the tapes would make me concentrate on it more. hmmm.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, I almost gurantee those isssues you mentioned will go away while you listen to the tapes. Also, you have to remeber they will not hurt you in anyway and for most the side effects are good and positive. These are things to overcome as a challenge for you and perhaps some of the things effecting your symptoms.As for being more focused on your gut, that is a good question. It does do this but not in the way you might think, it will open up communication between your subconcious mind and you gut brain or enteric nervous system. This is a huge benefit that happens gradually and as you progress you will see changes and it will make more sense to you.It helped me tremedously with this and it has helped others with this aand that is just part of IBS."I just wonder if the tapes help with those who have spasms and are overly sensitive/can feel things move thru"so you know.It will also probably help you with the bladder issue, of which I have to although its not major, but when I am in a long car ride and relax it helps with this, the focus issue will work out I am sure, so not to worry about that.The control issue is another story, try to just listen and not worry about being in control with them, you are safe and nothing will happen, except you will get better.I hope this helps and I will help anyway I can with this.







But don't give up, overcome.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Eric:I had a look at Mike's site for his new anxiety tape. It's great to see that he'sd expanding into these other conditions. I do have a question -- has Mike created a program for the anxiety tape (you have to listen to it on certain days like the IBS program or do you listen to it anytime you like). Also, has anyone had any success with the anxiety tape?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi ng, Mike has a listening schedule inserted inside the CD or tape covers of all the various titles including anxiety. He has taken the processes he uses in his medical centre practice and applied them to the audio version. The sessions on the recordings have been used with anxiety patients he sees and has met with good success.Mike never uses hypnotherapeutic processes that have not been clinically trialed first. Hope that answers your question.







Take care.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi ng, Marilyn, helped with that question for you, Mike uses the anxiety tapes for aa lot of cardiac patients before surgery. It is a single tape, unlike the IBS program which is specifically for IBS.The anxiety is not a 100 days, I think its a five day tape and after that you can listen anytime you like. It is not as invovled as the IBS program, so you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi ng.... Just to clarify what Eric is saying. The anxiety tapes are not specifically for use for IBS as they are two different processes. The IBS sessions WILL affect anxiety levels and help you with that also, but the anxiety sessions are not geared for IBS. Even though reduction of anxiety certainly would have some effect on IBS, this would not alleviate or eliminate IBS symptoms as the IBS program does. Just to clear that issue for you. Also, the anxiety program consists of two sessions, each of which are listened to over a period of a few weeks according to a schedule, and then as desired. The IBS program is structured differently and is very specific.Hope this info helps...take care and be well!







Eric, get that head down to size!!! LOL...Have a great weekend.... sounds wonderful.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi Eric and Marilyn:I very much appreciate both your explanations. I'm wondering whether you think I could benefit further from the anxiety tape having already gone through the IBS 100 day session. Is this overkill? It's a tough question, but any thoughts would be appreciated.Also, Eric, I'm wondering if Mike would consider someday making a tape for GERD sufferers?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi ng, Eric is away for the weekend, so I will "butt" in. Yes, you can certainly do the anxiety sessions if you wish. But also know that even after completing the 100 days, many individuals go on to further inmprovement with their symptoms also. But if you feel that your anxiety level needs further addressing, there should be no problem with doing those too.Mike is working on several titles at the moment, covering various conditions and problems. He clinically trials all the hypnotherapueutic techniques and sessions first before putting them in audio form. I will pass on the request re doing sessions for GERD to him. All titles available at the moment are on the two sites below, and new titles will be added as they become available. Take care, and hope you are doing better. ------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2001)

Hi allJOAGenerally, before you can do anything with the IBS, you have to own it. for many sufferers, once they have IBS they believe they are stuck with it. firstly you own it, then you can manage it. This is one of the foundations that has to be built, and you have to get in touch with the IBS to do that.It is this that perhaps you were uncomfortable with, but it soon passes, and to get control again is great. Try again sometime







NGthanks for idea. will put it in my "thoughts file"







Just as an aside. Beyond 100 (or whatever it is eventually called is in its last release stage).Many thanks to allBest RegardsMike


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Eric or Mike,I was intersted to hear that Mike has an anxiety tape. I used the IBS tapes and found them very helpful. I have always been a worrier--an extreme worrier. With the events of the past week, I have been quite a mess. Would I be a good candidate for the anxiety tapes?? They wouldn't affect my ibs in a negative way, would they?? I don't want my brain to unlearn any of the things it learned. Thanks for any input you can give me!Kim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kim,Just thought I would pop in here to help. No, the anxiety sessions would not undue anything that the IBS audio program helped you with. They are complimentary sessions, NOT contradictory!







The sessions work together and certainly would address those areas in need. Hope this answers your question. Take care now.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

NG, some of what the IBS tapes do help with the Gerd just in doing hypnotherapy. However, its an organic condition, but the tapes can help with boosting the immune system as well as other parts of this, I would not rely on that as opposed to medical treatment with gerd however, but as a bonus therapy, but the tapes will help with that as just the state it self helps.As marilyn said the other tapes are not in conflick with the 100 program and actually benefit each other.Kim, I would also review the 100 program when ever possible and time permits for you, it is only building a stronger foundation and awareness for you.Some research suggests its building benefical new neural pathways for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

